# Food Safety News - 07/03/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 3, 2021)

*Independence Day safety tips aren’t just about fireworks*
By News Desk on Jul 03, 2021 12:03 am
Tomorrow is the Fourth of July, where many Americans will be celebrating Independence Day. Unlike last year, this year’s Fourth will look a lot closer to previous years, with backyard barbecues, picnics and firework displays. But let’s not let the year off have us forget important food safety practices to keep this Fourth safe from... Continue Reading


*Two E. coli infections linked to English farm*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 03, 2021 12:01 am
Two confirmed cases of E. coli O157 infection have been linked to a farm in England. Acton Scott Historic Working Farm in Shropshire temporarily closed this past week to take precautionary measures to reduce the risk of visitors becoming infected. The steps include providing more handwashing facilities and improving safety information about feeding and touching... Continue Reading


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 3, 2021)

daveomak
 - just wanted to let you know I always appreciate you taking the time to post this info.   Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 3, 2021)

Thanks Eddie...


----------

